# Ongoing fin rot issue- Aquari Cycline



## Narny105 (Sep 22, 2011)

My betta has had fin rot for at least 3 months (on and off) and I recently moved him into his new cycled 54L aquarium with two corydoras. I have treated him with multi-cure and the water parameters are perfect! I have a feeling that the multi cure has not been fully curing the infection, only stopping it for a period of time. 

I have just ordered aquari cycline as I was recommended it today from the aquarium store. I got my fish from a proper betta breeding shop where all the fish are kept in superb conditions.

He is not a tail biter however the signs of fin rot are impossible for me to tell as he is a blood red with black outlining his tail. There is some black on the ends of the already rotted bits of tail so I am sure it is rot.

Anyway should the aquari cycline work? I have researched it and it only affects the nitrogen cycle when pro longingly used. The multi-cure is really a fungal treatment so it isn't helping much at all.

Anyone every used it on a betta? I would usually do water changes and use aquarium salt, however it is not my water that is the problem. Thanks!


----------

